# Surprise birth - CD&T vaccine?



## ruddenca (Feb 2, 2017)

Had a surprise birth yesterday (mom was bred much earlier in the Fall than we thought)! Because of this, I didn't have time to give her the CD&T vaccine 4 weeks before giving birth. What should I do, go ahead and give it to her now? Many thanks.


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 2, 2017)

Yep, just give mom and baby the CDT vaccine now, then a booster for the baby in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 2, 2017)

Congrats on the birth and welcome to BYH!  What kind of sheep are they?  And we'd love to see some pictures!

What mysunwolf said about the vaccine.  I'd do the little one again at 10 or 12 weeks old, too.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 3, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH! Congrats on your new born lamb(s?)  You didn't mention so I would guess there were no issues with the lambing?   Seems you already got your question answered but I hope you'll stick around and join us. We have a great group of Sheeple here and could always use more. Browse around the forum and make yourself at home. Oh, and as mentioned pictures are always welcome


----------



## ruddenca (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks  so much for the responses and the kind welcome! Yes, you assumed right, the birth was seamless. We started raising Soay sheep a couple of years ago and this is our second breeding season.  We have three ewes and last year's births were the easy peasy as well. I've actually never witnessed one yet they come so fast!  We also raise goats, and have two does so are expecting some kids the spring as well.  Here's a pic  of mom and baby, if you're unfamiliar with the breed as you can see they are very unique looking. They are a heritage breed of wild sheep from Scotland, very hardy.  Thanks again, happy to have found such a nice community!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 3, 2017)

Beautiful!   Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 3, 2017)

Gorgeous lamb. Soays are such tough little sheep....very primitive, very hardy.

Mum and lamb look SO comfortable. What sex is the lamb?


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 3, 2017)

Really good looking mom and baby - glad you joined us.


----------



## Gorman Farm (Apr 5, 2017)

ruddenca said:


> Thanks  so much for the responses and the kind welcome! Yes, you assumed right, the birth was seamless. We started raising Soay sheep a couple of years ago and this is our second breeding season.  We have three ewes and last year's births were the easy peasy as well. I've actually never witnessed one yet they come so fast!  We also raise goats, and have two does so are expecting some kids the spring as well.  Here's a pic  of mom and baby, if you're unfamiliar with the breed as you can see they are very unique looking. They are a heritage breed of wild sheep from Scotland, very hardy.  Thanks again, happy to have found such a nice community!



Wow they are really different, very pretty! Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## NorWolfFarms (May 12, 2017)

Very good looking mom and lamb. Are they hair sheep, or do they shed their wool? I'm guessing being from Scotland it is the latter? Thanks for the picture, and I hope the wee one grows well.


----------

